# Avira Missing Resource: setup.dll



## vlad1506 (Dec 28, 2007)

I tried to reinstall Avira Antivirus Pro, which I had for last a few years and during installation I've got message: "Missing resource setup.dll". I contact Avira support but they couldn't help me. I am using Windows XP SP3.
I used Avira Registry Cleaner to clean old installation but problem still persist.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It looks like Avira does not support XP and it will not install or run on it any longer


----------



## vlad1506 (Dec 28, 2007)

dvk01 said:


> It looks like Avira does not support XP and it will not install or run on it any longer


Avira Support answered: Avira doesn't support Windows XP but it still could be install and run for a while


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Only older versions of avira will work according to reports on their forums & elsewhere
XP is a dodo and should not be used any longer


----------



## vlad1506 (Dec 28, 2007)

dvk01 said:


> Only older versions of avira will work according to reports on their forums & elsewhere
> XP is a dodo and should not be used any longer


I tried to download version from 2012 but problem is still the same: Missing resource setup.dll.


----------



## Bambinoo (Sep 4, 2016)

Avira is DEAD for XP. If you want to continue using XP, you'll need other AV options. Panda, AVG and some others still support it. I agree with Derek..get off XP if you can.


----------

